# How to remove Rear Bumper Cover



## tedpre (Oct 4, 2004)

I just bought this 2003 325i 4 dr sedan and my rear right side bumper was bump by somebody and now I have a one finger gap between the upper surface of the bumper and the corner right panel. I would like to remove the cover and assess what's wrong but I don't have any manual for this car yet. Does Anybody know how to remove the rear bumper cover for 2003 325i 4Dr Sedan. 

Thank you  

Ted


----------

